
China formally protests North Korea nuclear test - IANAD
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/north-korea-conducts-fifth-nuclear-test-as-regime-celebrates-national-holiday/2016/09/08/9332c01d-6921-4fe3-8f68-c611dc59f5a9_story.html
======
jotato
> “The United States does not, and never will, accept North Korea as a nuclear
> state,” Obama said

Isn't this akin to plugging your ears and chanting "I can't hear you"? How
would publicly acknowledging the situation be negative?

------
Tomte
Editorialized title, flagged.

~~~
IANAD
It was the original title.

